# not a very good show today.



## todog

:/ not sure why but todays show was really down. Some vender didn't sell anything! :? My sales were way down. Only cleared 47.00 after expenses. I was told there was a bigger show bout 30 to 40 miles north but not sure that would affect our show. My table was in a high traffic area. Only 1 other soap maker but she didn't make goats milk soap or beer soap. My ugly soap grab bag only sold 1. :sigh so, is it the economy or what.


----------



## Anita Martin

It was slow for me today too at a very large craft show. Last weekend was worse. Other vendors who had been doing both shows for years commented that sales were way down. Lots of people, but not so many buying. Many are blaming the election and the economy. I've made lots more money this year by doing more shows, but for the number of people coming in the doors, sales were slower than expected for me and everyone I talked to. Personally, I don't think the economy is worse this year than last, at least not for me personally, but people seem to think it is and spend accordingly. I've got several more shows to do. I'm hoping they will go much better. 

On the up side, I'm thinking that if I can do at least this well (I did $240 today) with my only product being soap and a few lotions, how much better can I do in future years with less economic worry and more products? I gave out business cards like crazy and have gotten quite a few leads on stores and spa's that may be interested in selling my soap.


----------



## tmfinley

Today was terribly slow for me today too! I was doing demos at WholeFoods, so not at a craft show but still it was really a sloooow day.


----------



## hsmomof4

I had a show last weekend and this weekend, both very good (at least, good for what I expect from a one-day show, $590 and $750, respectively, and there were other soapers there, some with GM soaps).


----------



## todog

Wow Stacey that's grt. Ya my day just sucked. But there is always next week. I had never done this show but talked to someone that has done it for 3 yrs. Oh well, won't go back next year. Guess no one wanted soap. Lol


----------



## hsmomof4

Yeah, shows are sometime completely unpredictable. One time, product X sells like gangbusters, the next, you don't even sell one. Two shows that on paper look identical end up being completely different. I've learned that Ladies' Night Out sorts of things don't usually result in a lot of sales, that shows that allow in MLM products (Tupperware, etc) don't usually end up with good sales for crafters, etc. Sometimes, you just have to do a show and see. There can be lots of factors that affect it: weather, other activities at the same time, and yes, I think that another show, if very well known and traditionally well-attended, could affect your show if it's reasonably close, and 30 miles might just fall into that category. Shows that are more well-established and have rules about not allowing anything but handmade stuff generally are better, if you can get into them. This year, for the first time, I was in three shows so far that are very long-standing, 41 years, 29 years, 30-something years, etc. I did VERY well at those. Shows that it's the first or second year? Don't expect too much. OTOH, they all have to start somewhere.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

We started doing open houses. I had never heard of it before, but people open their houses, the one gal does photography, so she had her photos set up all in her dining room and then invited others to come and set up in different rooms of her house, even the porches. The next gal painted and this last man was a woodworker. It was very upscale, and honestly I was shocked that anyone would want people trapesing through their house! I don't really know how I got invited initially, but we then got invited again, and again. We are doing very well, not just with sales but with orders for our Christmas box specials, shipped for folks. We have 2 more to go, and then a small local one. My oldest daughter and I have been doing them so it makes it fun. My problem is not spending my profits on the cool stuff everyone else makes!!!


----------



## todog

Lol, ya Vicki that's a problem for me too but I always count that as expenes lmbo. Yesterday I spent 6.00 at the booth next to me. And of course I had to eat lunch. Oh well, next show is all had made stuff so keeping my fingers crossed. One thing I have noticed in all the years of doing this, it depends on the area economics. If your in a known high income town the profit is higher. Keep on truckin till you run out of gas!


----------



## Anita Martin

I have heard of those open houses and a lady in the booth next to me yesterday said that she had been doing a few of them and doing well. I am no where near ready to have people coming to my house or farm, but it does seem like a great idea to set up in someone else's house. My daughter can take credit cards on her phone and she sometimes comes with me. I'm all set up for credit cards just need to get the phone. Walmart actually carries phones that will work with the square ups and other card readers. We installed one on my friends walmart phone. So, for $45 dollars a month unlimited calling, texting, and internet, and card readingI can't beat it. 

We did the best this year at the show she was able to take credit cards. Almost half our sales were done with cards. I also use my card almost exclusively for buying everything. Mine are debit cards. Nobody really carries much cash anymore and like me, does not like writing checks.


----------



## todog

Anita, I would love to do the credit card thing but I do not have a bank account so can't do that. 
Vicki, an open house at the farm sounds grt. We have them here too. I would be afraid of accidents and lawsuits and disease and ......... sorry I can be a worry wort. Just not for me. 
Does anyone have anaccount with the online bank. Ally? Thought about checkin into that. Not really trusting of banks.


----------



## Jenny M

I did our farmers market yesterday & it was brutal. Bitter cold, windy & snow flurries. Only 3 vendors showed up & one left early due to the weather. We went because I had orders so knew I would make something at least. I'm using our town's FB classified page to let people know when & where I'll be & it helps. Even with the horrible weather I still made $175.

My holiday shows start this week. I only do the tried & true shows. Must be well established & consistently well attended. And inside! Being able to take cc/dc makes a huge difference in my sales. At one show last year I took in nearly $1000 in cards. If you use the PayPal card reader the money goes into your PP account so you don't need a checking account. With your PP debit card you can use the money almost right away. There are fees of course, but not as bad as some.

I would truly love to do an open house & if I lived close to town I would do it in a heartbeat. I know a town about 100 miles from me that's a big artist colony & they have a regular route at certain times of the year. It's sponsored by the arts council & well attended.


----------



## Holly Govero

DANG! you ppl do better than me!! I am trying my best. LOL


----------



## jdranch

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> My problem is not spending my profits on the cool stuff everyone else makes!!!


So true!!!


----------



## adillenal

My shows have been holding steady from last year BUT I am selling more wax melts than soap. I guess it is a good thing that I added them to my line to use up those FO's that bombed in soap. I expect to sell more each year so that has been disappointing.
I take CC's and very few people were using them in my booth. Cash money and checks (from people I always take checks from). 
Hope the next few shows make me happier, although I certainly can't complain.


----------



## Jenny M

Wax melts. I have been wondering if I should try those. Yesterday I sold quite a few candles & wax melts would be probably do well too. Are they pretty easy to do? Lots of pet owners around here & I sell candles to them to cover smells. Kanab, UT is Dog Town for real & true!


----------



## adillenal

Wax melts are the easiest thing in the world. No wicks to mess with. I use portion cups and clamshells. The portion cups outsell the clamshells by about 50 to 1. Don't know why.


----------



## Sheryl

> The portion cups outsell the clamshells by about 50 to 1. Don't know why.


Ha ha that's funny. I sell more clam shells and stuff than I do portion cups. People around here look at the portion cups like...what's that. I think it's just a matter of time before they get used to the idea. my portion cups are 1.5 oz of wax.....what are yours and how much do you sell yours for?

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Oh no, it would be useless having an open house at the farm. The ones we go to are in Houston, next one is in The Woodlands (yuppie gals in their McMansions). Vicki


----------



## todog

Lol oh, ok. Around here the open house are at the farm or shop in the country. But then ohio isn't as large as texas so driving to the country doesn't take as long. I have family inhouston texas. They would be the the ones you go to(yuppie gals in mansions). Isn't it funny how something simnple like an open house is so different from town to town or state to state.


----------



## adillenal

Sheryl said:


> The portion cups outsell the clamshells by about 50 to 1. Don't know why.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha that's funny. I sell more clam shells and stuff than I do portion cups. People around here look at the portion cups like...what's that. I think it's just a matter of time before they get used to the idea. my portion cups are 1.5 oz of wax.....what are yours and how much do you sell yours for?
> 
> Sheryl
Click to expand...

I use the 2 oz portion cups and sell them for $1.50 each or 4 for $5.00. I actually have people buy them one or two at a time which is usually just to try them out then I will see them the next time out and they buy more.


----------



## Jenny M

Thanks for the heads up. Do not know why the wax melts did not occur to me. I had 10 lbs of pillar wax left from a project a few years ago. But do not have the portion cups, which I love the idea of & will try. But for now I just used a silicone mini muffin mold. I guess I'll pack them in a little cello bag & see how they do at my show this week.

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## hsmomof4

Wax for pillars is a different kind than wax for melts. You should try a little bit first to see if it will even work.


----------



## adillenal

I used to make container candles and have a lot of container wax. (6006) I researched and bought some tart wax (4794) which was hard as a brick and mixed it with the container wax. I experimented to get the right ratio and I love it. AND I am using up my container wax, although VERY slowly. I run a wax warmer 24/7 testing melts and I am having repeat cusomers so I think I have stumbled on the right blend etc. BUT I do love the portion cups although I have the tart molds which I also make but for some reason they don't sell very well. My wax is a parasoy blend. AND I can use up those FO's that were just sitting there.


----------



## Sheryl

yeah I bought some of the 4794 and it is hard as a rock. I don't like it by itself either, but blended it works pretty good. :lol

Sheryl


----------



## Angelknitter12

My sales have been excellent at my recent shows, though my felted Soap is selling much better than my naked Soap. I have sold close to 300 felted bars and 21 naked. I still like to take my naked Soap, but I just haven't sold it much. I think a lot of it is the salesman for me. I get excited about the felted Soap so probably push it more. The lotion is doing well also. I have sold 85 eight oz bottles, and 80 sixteen ounce bottles. (two shows, three weeks)
The scented each is a great idea. Fun! I don't have time for a new item, but may see if someone wants to wholesale some to me someday.


----------



## Kalne

We are having our 3rd annual open house next week. We start telling people about it during the summer market season and get a good turn out. People from the city want to come out to the country and see the cute goats. LOL

I'm trying wax melts for the first time this weekend. Hoping to use up wax I have sitting around and FOs.


----------



## Jenny M

The wax I have is Ecosoya pillar blend I got from WSP & it says it's a tart wax so thought I was good to go. I did try one of the tarts last night & it seemed to do well, tho I have never used tarts before. I dug out an old oil burner with the little place for a votive at the bottom & it seemed to work fine.

I'll test more today. Thanks for all the good info.


----------



## todog

Well, another so so show. I did ok, but not as well as last year. I think I am going to expand into lotions and do gift sets with soaps and lotions and bath salts. My foot soaks sold out as usual, but they are the cheapest thing on the table. 3 more shows to go. I am making money not losing so I better thank my creator and shut my mouth!


----------



## Caprine Beings

We had our High School Craft Show and it was slammed all day. Ended at 3 and we didn't get home until 4:30 due to the last folks going through  It was well worth the little effort put in to it 
Tam


----------



## todog

:lol Seems like the west coast is doing quite well. Congrats. Could you send some of them east please. :hi. I have 3 more chances to do well so we will see.


----------



## Anita Martin

It might be your shows  Yesterday I did a 8 to 2pm show and did exactly $31 dollars! My WORST EVER! It was a craft show at a rescue squad with about 40 vendors. Some had really nice handmade stuff...some just reselling trinkets. The crowd was definitely NOT a buying crowd....I'm sure they were all headed to Walmart after the show. I will try and avoid these types of events in the future. It was fairly new too. The Wednesday after Thanksgiving is a show at a large local college. It's fairly established so I expect to do better there. I think the ones that appear to be run by women, (as opposed to the masculine feel of a rescue squad) will probably do better every time. No one expects to buy quality hand made items in a warehouse for ambulances. I should have known


----------



## adillenal

You can never tell about shows. I had a FABULOUS show on Saturday and a lousy show today although I made a little but not worth it for the effort involved. It was local so I had no travel expenses. Some towns come out and buy. Others come out and walk around.


----------



## Kalne

We did 2 shows on Saturday and both were fantastic. One was our best ever and the other was not far behind. We have 4 more to go plus our open house. Hope the trend continues.


----------



## Faye Farms

I've done 3 shows so far this year. They have been so-so. The first was a completely new show in a new area. I didn't expect much because of this but I knew the person who was putting this together and I really like her style. She did a really good job and the vendors she chose were great. If she keeps up with this I think this show would become very successful. Anyways, I was happy with what I made there. The second show was my best show last year. I was hoping to exceed what I made last year but fell short of that goal. Third show was a home show with live music and free food. I mostly went for fun and whatever I sold was a side bonus. The next show I'm doing is a 3 day show in Wichita at their big convention center. I'm hoping for big sales but just don't really know what to expect.


----------



## Caprine Beings

This was my first show for a long time. Since building the addition I have had business on hold for over a year. Now that it is becoming a reall place to live again I can resume business. I do not do a whole bunch of shows. So when I do go out, people remember and want that soap. I remind them that I do ship and they can always call, my numbers on the back. But people are busy (or lazy) and if its not right in their face or they are not looking for it...outta sight outta mind sets in. There are many around us now that are making soap but mine are the 100% goats milk, many made with the hemp oil, and this is what sells. People like the fact that I take the time to infuse my oils, like the safflower oil...or the hemp oil. It makes a big difference in the bar. And packaging is a biggie around here. I gave them something they haven't seen...soap wrapped in a wash cloth. They are awful nice looking and great for christmas or birthdays or just a gift to ones self. Some of them were buying them for car fresheners cause "these small so pretty and look pretty...I just couldn't use it!". Linds and I heard this over and over. Not something I will do all the time, but for the christmas season coming on...awww, here, take a look 









This is my Sweetheart Baby Roses, available in both rounds or rectangular bars. Quite a nice accent to the table...an eye pleaser for sure.
Tam


----------



## todog

Oh wow Tam, those are nice! Wish I had something that pretty. I am goingto rethink my whole soap wrap process. I use the open end shrink wraps. I thought peiple wanted to see the soap and snife the ends and they do and that sells soap too but I love the way others wrap their soap.


----------



## Caprine Beings

Ya know if I hadn't been running out of my cello bags I wouldn't have thought to do this. Wal-mart has packages of washclothes for $4.00. I have all the pretties already and hot glue. Taking Crafters tape to the backs of label inserts allows the insert to be placed directly on the back without being lost. Always find things that will snaz up your display. But I still like the professional look of the cello bags 
Tam


----------

